#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  مشکل : ارورنشناختن هارد هنگام نصب ویندوز xp به جای 7 روی لب تاپ توشیبا

## sohil62

با سلام 

میخواستم ویندوز 7 را پاک کنم و به جاش ویندوز xp را نصب کنم ولی در همون اول کار ارور نشناختن هارد رو میده و پیغام خارج شدن از نصب ویندوز میده از چند نفر که پرسیدم گفتن باید براش با سی دی هارد رو شناسایی کنی اگر امکان داره و کار سختی نیست اموزش در سایت قرار بدهید و ایا با نصب xpروی این مدل مشکلی پیش نمیاد 
مدل توشیبا 
psl4ce
مرسی

----------

*aisam*,*imanfc*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mster0072000

شما از نسخه های ورژن بالالی ایکس پی که مخصوص لپ تاپ معرفی میشن استفاده بفرمایید
مانند ویندوز ایکس پرو    
یک روش دیگه هم این هست که بعضی از سیستم ها در setup گزینه ای برای هارد ساتا دارند که از حالت AHCI به IDE باید تعغییر کند

----------

*aisam*,*imanfc*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## hirad.sabet

دوست من از این تایپیک استفاده کن ! به صورت کامل توضیح داده شده : http://www.irantk.ir/irantk24723-4/
موفق باشید

----------

*aisam*,*imanfc*,*khoshbin*,*mavaramat*,*sohil62*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## kaveh.21

با درود
دوست عزیز بهتره حد اقل تایپک های قبل رو بخونی
هدایتت میکنم به هین صفحه
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk24723-5

----------

*aisam*,*imanfc*,*sohil62*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

http://www.irantk.ir/irantk17611

براي درايور ها هم ميتوني از DriverPack Solution استفاده کني :

DriverPack Solution

DriverPack Solution v12.3

----------

*aisam*,*amen*,*imanfc*,*khoshbin*,*sohil62*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------

